
What Rio tells us about the future of advertising - brownbat
https://stratechery.com/2016/the-sports-linchpin/
======
brownbat
Repost from here,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12298245](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12298245)

Highly recommend the article, which has some interesting predictions for
advertising, broadcasting, and even consumer goods. Just worry that people
missed it because the title wasn't very clear.

Hat tip to dwaxe.

